# MySql



## Gast2 (4. Jul 2007)

hallo!!

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Verbindung zu meiner mySql-Datenbank!!!!
Wenn ich als ip: 127.0.0.1 mit gebe funktioniert die verbindung einwandfrei 
aber sobald ich die richtige IP eingebe funktioniert es nicht mehr. Er meckert dann dass der zugriff verboten wäre!!!
Warum?Muss ich in meinem mySql server noch was einstellen ????


----------



## tuxedo (4. Jul 2007)

Du musst dem MySQL-Benutzer erlauben sich von außen verbinden zu dürfen. In phpMyAdmin musst du im "Host" Feld also nicht "127.0.0.1" eintragen sondern "%"

Der Fehler ist im übrigen nicht Java oder JDBC bedingt ... Also bist du im Prinzip im falschen Forum


----------



## Gast2 (4. Jul 2007)

hehe okay wusste auf die schnelle nicht wohin!!!!
Das Problem ist ich hab von der MySql Seite die mySqlTools mit herunter geladen und da konnte man das feld nicht ändern dann lad ich mal des phpAdmin runter!!!


----------



## tuxedo (4. Jul 2007)

Ohne Webserver kannst du kein phpMyAdmin benutzen. Aber es gibt ja zahlreiche andere Tools mit denen man MySQL bedienen kann. Z.B. die MySQL-Console selbst.

Schau mal hier: http://www.databasejournal.com/features/mysql/article.php/3311731

Wenn dir das auch nicht hilft such weiter nach "grant" und "host". Oder frag in nem "passenden" MySQL-Board. 

Ist für ein Java-Forum vielleicht zu viel des guten MySQL-Support zu leisten


----------

